
Growing CA pension costs hitting cities and fire districts – hard - hanging
https://calmatters.org/commentary/pension-costs-taxes-firefighters/
======
aurizon
Serves them right, give in to the unions and give huge wages and benefits for
30 years and this is where you end up - broke. The unions do not care, they
just tighten the screws.

------
hanging
Title taken from that used in the print edition of the San Jose Mercury, 11/5,
page A7.

